# My new website design (opinions)



## vrocko

A couple of months ago I reworked my site and wanted to share to see what you guys think. My Web Designer is making me a custom player so the songs are down for a few days but the rest is has been up a while. I had this idea and he really worked with me to make it , all opinions and feedback is appreciated.

http://vik.audio/


----------



## Lassi Tani

To be honest, the moving slider is disturbing. Since it doesn't have any other purpose than just visual, I think your site would be better without it. It's really hard to the text, while something is constantly moving. Also I don't like the wooden frames, the site looks modern, but the wooden frames don't quite go well with the modern design.

But I quite like the navigation and fonts.


----------



## vrocko

Thanks for checking it out. I was back and forth on the sliders myself but I got talked into it. I will definitely look into the text being hard to read, it's going to have minor tweaks in the next week or so.


----------



## Jdiggity1

I found it to be visually overwhelming at first. I intuitively tried to adjust the faders because I didn't see the menu text above. (it doesn't work )
And i think that has something to do with how the site scales to suit varying resolutions.
I use a 2560x1440 display, and the graphics of the faders are enlarged to fill my screen, yet the text for the menu items remain relatively small.
It does look better as you scale the site down, but while the menu text is the same colour as the knobs, fader markings etc, it is not as intuitive as it could be.
Perhaps if the menu items were on masking tape or a scribble-strip, it would be easier to know what to do. 
Have you considered just having animated audio levels without the faders? That would be a little less distracting for me personally.


----------



## Lassi Tani

Yes please look into it . I think in web design you have to think, where you want the person to focus. The fader or the text. If the big fader is moving, a person would focus on that and leave the text. E.g. I tried to play with the fader as Jdiggity1 did too


----------



## vrocko

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's always very helpful to get different perspectives. I too found the moving faders a bit too much at first but like I said I was talked into it, definitely going to bring it up to him.

I just realized that all of the text is wrong, something must have happened because the text is the original rough draft and is smaller than it's suppose to be, it wasn't like that a couple of weeks ago and I think it also can be annoying when it's hard to read. Thanks again for the feedback, now I can work out some the details when I talk to the designer.


----------



## robharvey

I feel the text needs to be in a different type face. It gave me a bit of a headache looking at it. Also if you're going to go with the faders, make them off white. Greyer. It gives me a headache (again because my eyes are terrible). The wooden borders won't make sense otherwise.

Also your tracks aren't loading fast enough. Consider making one demo reel and embed it in a video. Visuals like studio time, general work behind the desk will keep a viewer viewing and listening.


----------



## PeterKorcek

My suggestions: remove the moving faders or make them really alive, so we can actually move them to some end :-D (but better keep it still maybe ) and the text should be more readible.
Otherwise nice.


----------



## Vin

Hey Vik,

I'll keep it short - less is more


----------



## gsilbers

I like it. my only suggestion would be to have one extra fader sized picture or something on top that has some visuals about media. (you-what you score-etc) something more relatable to you and/or film scoring.
maybe like a banner ontop of the fader but below your name.

I guess the correct term would be "more depth" using personal images on the landing page.

in general the concept is very cool. but if you gave your card to someone and they reach the page, having a relatable image would, imo, assured the client they landed on the right page. sort of speak. but love the fader concept and how its implemented.


----------



## higgs

It's pretty slick looking and unique. I wanted to play with the the faders as well - seeing them moving about without my input (or automation) gave me a bit of anxiety. 

A quick note: music examples would not load on my iPad, and mobile compatibility is pretty important these days.


----------



## vrocko

Thanks so much for the feedback, I am going to implement the feedback I have received and make some changes.

@higgs. THe music player is being updated, the songs actually arent even uploaded, that will change soon.

@PeterKorcek. I am going to talk to my designer and see if he can make the faders actually function, maybe as navigation slders for their respective pages.

@gsilbers. I agree, I think I have to put picture of my ugly mig or something on there. The pages and the content that are uploaded now are wrong, somehow the original content (rough draft) is up again, the correct content has larger text and some images within the pages.


----------



## SergeD

Short and sweet as we say here. No bells and whistles, something reminding the fifties, really like it.


----------



## Soundhound

Terrific! I'm jealous.  The faders moving around maybe a bit too much? And maybe the graphic doesn't take up the whole screen, a little white space around it might be nice. One thought I had is, could the faders be interactive? Moving a fader takes you through some of the content of the page it refers to? That would be a big thing to implement (or impossible depending on the platform) but faders are always fun.


----------



## vrocko

Soundhound said:


> could the faders be interactive? Moving a fader takes you through some of the content of the page it refers to?


I just sent him an email asking exactly that. From the feedback I have received, the faders seem a little much and I agree. Hopefully he can implement that idea, he is always very determined especially when challenged.


----------



## Soundhound

Cool. Great to hear about someone who really goes for it. If I asked you for his info and promise not to copy your site would that be okay? The extent of my graphic design capability I'm afraid is an unerring devotion to white space. Which is always good design, but I do it because I have 0% design skill. 



vrocko said:


> I just sent him an email asking exactly that. From the feedback I have received, the faders seem a little much and I agree. Hopefully he can implement that idea, he is always very determined especially when challenged.


----------



## Vakhtang

About the sliders; What if they all idle at bottom, and only move up when you hover over that specific section? They stay at 0 or whatever until you close it again, then it can slide back down


----------



## vrocko

@Soundhound I will PM you his info so you can talk to him.

I just spoke to him and thanks to all the feedback I received from you guys I am going to change a few things. No more moving faders, the faders will act as buttons that open the page. All the text and contact will also be much more legible, thanks again for taking the time everyone.


----------



## tokatila

Looks like a engineer/mixer's homepage. Not a composer's.


----------



## mc_deli

I appreciate the effort that's gone in to the design and the development. However, I echo the points above. Overall, the design unfortunately gets in the way of the message, particularly for mobile users.

You could consider whatever low effort changes might improve the user experience a lot, without taking away from the hard work.

E.g. slow down the faders, option to disable the faders, remove the faders in mobile view, change fonts etc.


----------



## SchnookyPants

It hits me as a little pretentious to have it all written in third person. IMHO, a quick re-write to change it all to first person would do wonders to make a more direct connection with potential clients.


----------



## Guy Bacos

It's cool, however tends to be a bit more fun than practical. But like it.


----------



## Kejero

Can't play any music... On Windows 8.1, Chrome 51.0.2704.84 m


----------



## SagZodiac

The player does not work, and it is not mobile friendly.If you consider that from 2014 the mobile usage is higher than the desktop usage, it is not good.Nice idea, anyway.


----------



## jjmmuir

I had to check to see if this was mixing/production even though I knew it was for composition. Looks original though.


----------

